# stamp sheets لمن يريد عمل اصطمبات للصاج تقطيع كبس تخريم



## hosamsoft (20 ديسمبر 2011)

لمن يريد عمل اى قطع او تخريم اكبس اى قطعه صاج ويريد ان يعرف الاصطمبه او شكلها النهائى او مبتدىء الرجاء اخبارى وساقوم باذن الله بالمساعده 


وقل ربى زدنى علمنا


----------



## Abu Laith (20 ديسمبر 2011)

ابعت اي شيء ونطلع عليه


----------



## hosamsoft (21 ديسمبر 2011)

عايز اى شىء ازاى يا اخى انا كاتب بوضوح لو انت عايز تعمل حاجه انا هبقى جمبك وعلى كل حال انا بجهز


----------



## mohamed8210 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجو ارسال كتاب تو معلومات حول التصميم الاسطمبات وشكرا


----------



## المنصوره للغرابيل (1 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

كنت عاوز اسئل عن فنيات اسطمبات تخريم الصاج
ﻻنه دايما بتقابلنا مشاكل
زي انه الصاج ينتش مع الجزأ العلوي من الاسطمبه
او انه يتكون رايش و نتؤات في الصاج الي تم تخريمه نتيجه لعمليه التخريم 
و عن الخلوص في بنز التخريم 
يعني لو عاوز ثقب قطره 10 ملم مثلا
المفروض فتحه الاسطمبه الي تحت تبقي كام و مقاس البنز يكون كام ؟
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------

